# [Config Portatile]

## effeuno

Mi hanno dato a costo zero un HP Omnibook XE2 Pentium III 4GB Hd 64MB Ram.

Dato il costo ?????? ho deciso di provare ad installare Gentoo.

Domanda piccola piccola: ho trovato una partizione /dev/hda1 di 281106 Blocks ID a0 (IBM Thinkpad hibernation)?????

A cosa serve???? Posso Eliminarla senza problemi ??????

Grazie anticipatamente.

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Credo di si... con linux per fare l'hibernate utilizzi la swap facendola il doppio della ram.

----------

## Peach

ma poi... una partizione IBM su un HP? nn sapevo  :Very Happy: 

in linea di max se poi vuoi metterci solo linux nn è assolutamente un problema eliminare quella partizione

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Peach wrote:*   

> in linea di max se poi vuoi metterci solo linux nn è assolutamente un problema eliminare quella partizione

 

Essattamente io ho sottointeso che ci andava solo linux perche' sono solo 4GB

----------

## hellraiser

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ma poi... una partizione IBM su un HP? nn sapevo 
> 
> 

 

Probabilmente all' OmniBook ci hanno montato un HD usato...magari di un Thinkpad!    :Smile: 

----------

## effeuno

Per quanto riguarda il disco posso garantire che è originale, nel senso che è quello montato in origine.

Mi succede un fatto strano e volevo capirne il  motivo se possibile:

dando lsmod tra le altre cose rilevo:

Module                       Size                 Used by

usbcor                        75064              7 sl811_hcd, ohci_hcd, uhci_hcd, usb_storage, usbhid, ehci_hcd

ovvero indica 7 e ne elenca solo 6 ?????????

Qulacuno sa darmi una spieghazione??????

Grazie.

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> ovvero indica 7 e ne elenca solo 6 ?????????

 

Penso che il 7imo sia usbcore cioe' il modulo stesso. anche a me fa cosi' con snd

----------

## effeuno

Ancora un consiglio per le partizioni:

ho una situazione di questo tipo:

/dev/hda : 4871 MB ( 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 592 cylinders )

pensavo:

/dev/hda1                         boot          ext3             32MB                                 83 linux

/dev/hda2                         swap                            128MB  ( Ram 64M)             82 linux swap

/dev/hd3                                           reiserFS        il resto                               83 linux

Consigli ed eventuali critiche.

Grazie.

----------

## neryo

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Ancora un consiglio per le partizioni:
> 
> ho una situazione di questo tipo:
> 
> /dev/hda : 4871 MB ( 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 592 cylinders )
> ...

 

Suggerimento, potresti farti un partizione separata per la /home tanto per separarla dal sistema..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Seocndo ma la soluzione di effeuno va meglio visto il poco spazion a disposizione

----------

## btbbass

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Ancora un consiglio per le partizioni:
> 
> ho una situazione di questo tipo:
> 
> /dev/hda : 4871 MB ( 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 592 cylinders )
> ...

 

Guarda, l'unica cosa che posso consigliarti è, se hai voglia di patchrti il kernel (ci sono vari post che tidicono come fare), è mettere reiser 4 in una partizione dedicata a /usr/portage, in modo da risparmiare tanto spazio con i file piccoli (penso che anche reiserfs vada bene, solo che nn l'ho mai usato)..

----------

## neryo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Seocndo ma la soluzione di effeuno va meglio visto il poco spazion a disposizione

 

si, hai ragione.. avevo letto in fretta..  :Confused: 

----------

## effeuno

problema estrazione dello stage!!!!!!

Quando eseguo tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-pentium3-*.tar.bz2

mi risponde:

bzip22:        Compresed file ends unexpectedly; perhaps it is corrupted?

You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the "bzip2recover" program to attempt to recover data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

?????

Grazie per chiarimenti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a riscare lo stage

----------

## effeuno

Provando a scaricare lo stage i686 mi scarica un po' di roba poi verso la fine mi da' questo messaggio:

hdc: media error (bad sector):status=0x51 (Drive ready SeekComplete Error)

hdc: media error (bad sector):error=0x34 (AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03)

ide: failed opcode was: unknow

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 729024.....

Se ho capito bene vuol dire che il cd non è OK???????

Grazie per informazioni.

----------

## btbbass

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Provando a scaricare lo stage i686 mi scarica un po' di roba poi verso la fine mi da' questo messaggio:
> 
> hdc: media error (bad sector):status=0x51 (Drive ready SeekComplete Error)
> 
> hdc: media error (bad sector):error=0x34 (AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03)
> ...

 

Si, penso ci sia un problema di lettura o scrittura!! indica hdc, non so se siriferisca all'harddisk (ma ne hai uno solo, vero) ..  però dovrebbe essere hda.. aspetta conferme da chi ne sa di più!! nel frattempo potresti provare ascaricare uno stage da internet, se ne hai la possibilità!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si infatti mi sa che il cdrom ha problemi, ma se hai la rete puoi scaricare lo stage

----------

## effeuno

Rifatto il tutto.

Mi scompatta tutto solo che in fondo mi compare:

./root/

.root/.keep

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.

( prima non sono comparsi errori di nessun genere !!!!!)

Posso stare tranquillo oppure vuol dire che qualche cosa non va?????

Grazie.

----------

## randomaze

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Posso stare tranquillo oppure vuol dire che qualche cosa non va?????
> 
> Grazie.

 

Si tranquillo... semplicemente hai invertito le fasi di mount del procfs con lo scompattamento dello stage.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Posso stare tranquillo oppure vuol dire che qualche cosa non va?????

 

non preoccuparti questo errore non ha conseguenze

----------

## effeuno

Per adesso grazie a tutti !!!!!

Siete come al solito tempestivi e rassicuranti.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## effeuno

Ancora un consiglio per le opzioni di compilazione:

Portatile HP OmniBook XE2 comn processore Pentium III Coppermine.

Credo vadano bene:

```
CHOSTS="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe-fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

Vi sembra OK???

Edit gutter: Per favore usiamo i bbcode

----------

## gutter

Si vanno bene.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No spe -pipe-fomit-frame-pointer e' sbagliata, nel senso che devi mettere -pipe spazio -fomit-frame-pointer non tutto attaccato

----------

## effeuno

Grazie fedeli!!!!!!!!

Mi ero fumato un blanck !!!!!

Una domanda di approfondimento:

devo montare il filesystem proc.

Non ho capito a cosa serve.

Qualcuno mi spiega o mi indica doc appropriati?????

----------

## fedeliallalinea

http://www.tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.4/html/c722.htm

----------

## effeuno

Per la variabile USE nel momento della compilazione del kernel, o meglio sono appena entrato in chroot ed inizio a compilare il kernel per la prima volta, non faccio niente. Considero solamente le opzioni inserite nel file make.defaults.

Ancora in problema:

E' normale che lspci non sia presente in /sbin??????

Lo riporto in vita con emerge pciutils, ma la cosa e' normale????

----------

## masterbrian

si di base non e' presente, nemmeno lsusb  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> E' normale che lspci non sia presente in /sbin??????
> 
> Lo riporto in vita con emerge pciutils, ma la cosa e' normale????

 

Quando installerai coldplug/hotplug ti installera' sia usbutils che pciutils

----------

## effeuno

Se voglio partire da una configurazione esistente posso fare questo:

# cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.x

# zcat /proc/config.gz > .config

# make oldconfig && make prepare

e poi passare a make menuconfig

o sbaglio????

----------

## effeuno

Quando lancio lspci mi esce il seguente messaggio:

pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices

e poi mi elenca i vari bridge.

E' un problema grave???? Nel senso che mi mancano dei dati????

Grazie.

----------

## gutter

Controlla di avere questa opzione abilitata nel config del kernel:

```
CONFIG_SYSFS=y
```

----------

